# Homemade jelly



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

I finally got around to making my jelly this year . I tried something new and it turned out awesome . First up is my corn cob jelly . 







I boiled 12 sweet corn cobs in 8 cups of water I had left over from making cream corn then I strained the liquid . Had 5 cups of juice . So I added 5 cups of sugar and 2 table spoons of lemon juice and a pack of pectin .brought to a boil and it looks like this 







Then I caned and boiled for 10 minutes .







Next was my fig/strawberry . 














3 cups of fig 3 cups of strawberries chopped up . 4 cups of sugar 1 pack of pectin . Slowly brought to a rolling boil .







Then caned in pint jars ended up with 5 pints and a half . That's was my first batch . Making more tomorrow . Here are my helpers


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

Forgot a pic of the finished strawberry/fig 







And my other helper


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks great! Have never even heard of the corn jelly. Might have to give it a shot!


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

I make my own every year. So far I have made about 14r so differant kids of jams and jellies. Its easy to do. I think most people think its hard. Im waiting on the mesquite beans to get ripe. That is some good stuff.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Corn jelly....my goodness, learned something new today. Thanks.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Meadowlark said:


> Corn jelly....my goodness, learned something new today. Thanks.


X2! Brang on the toast!


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

I just made some strawberry and ghost chili from my garden. Turned out fantastic, not too hot, but definitley packs some heat.


----------



## spur (May 30, 2004)

My husband makes a mock strawberry jam using tomatoes. Or he will make the jam without the strawberry jello and put a hint of cinnamon in it. Both are fantastic.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Line starts here*

Looks like there waiting in line ...Yea corn cob jelly another watermellon rind jelly lotsa haven't heard of..That stuff came from back when you did'nt waste anything ...cva34


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Me too! I'am sitting here trying to imagine how that would taste.

RL



Meadowlark said:


> Corn jelly....my goodness, learned something new today. Thanks.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

It's pretty good tastes like honey


----------

